# Update from old thread



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Update from old thread/New Reel*

You should probably read this thread first 
The reel was okay for awhile but the drag is lousy :--| now the whole reel is ruined from my trying to take it apart. doesn't matter. But I like the rod alot. I've gotten better at casting and all I've been doing is 1-3 oz. so I hope to improve at casting. I'll keep the rod but I might as well get a new reel for it. The Daiwa Opus is $30-40? anyone know anything about it? 
Thanks,
Fisherkid


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Diawa Opus








New! for Dec. 2004 
DAIWA OPUS PLUS SALTWATER SPINNING REELS 
LONG CAST SPOOL 4 BALL BEARINGS 1 ROLLER 
SPARE GRAPHITE SPOOL 
4 DIFFERENT REELS SIZES 
Model Wt. Oz. Line Capacity Price ea. 
OPP4500 21.5 290/14 $42.00 
OPP5000 21.3 250/17 $42.00 
OPP5500 24.7 290/20 $45.00 
OPP6000 24.5 220/30 $47.00
At BPS I can get the smallest for $30
I tried posting the digital dagger link but if you want to see it there its about halfway down on the Diawa reels.
Fisherkid


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Another option*

Also from www.Digitaldagger.com
the Okuma Corrida








The Corrida, is a no non-sense work horse, with Okuma's patented live bait feeding system . These high performance inshore and offshore reels are made to stand up to the toughest conditions, and to fit most budgets. The body is constructed from reinforced corrosion resistant graphite. The features a machined aluminum spool, with a waterproof drag seal to protect the oil soaked felt and stainless steel drag system from the environment. The Corrida drive train is made super smooth with the addition of two sealed ball bearings
Model	Gear Ratio	Ball Bearings	WT (oz.)	Quick set
reverse	AL
spool	Line Capacity	Price
BR-50	4.5:1	1+1	15.9	Y	Y	275/10 220/12 160/15	$35.00
BR-65	4.5:1	2	22	Y	Y	330/12 275/15 205/20	$38.00
BR-90	4.5:1	2	23.8	Y	Y	390/20 330/25 280/30	$38.00
Fisherkid 
PS Obviosly money is an issue here which is why I didn't say the Corranodo


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

*tight budget*

If you've a got a serious tight budget its sometimes hard to find a good heavy spinning reel. For surf fishing, I like the security of about 300 yards on the reel. Making a surf reel out of a 220 yard spool is pushing the envelope unless you're barely gettin out there and not goin for a few drag screamers. If you really need to get one under $50, then you should probably get some braid line so you can put more on there.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

I was going to do braid anyway. 
Thanks,
Fisherkid


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Yet another option*

Digital Dagger 
Okuma Coronado








Okuma Coronado BaitFeeder spinning reels. 
Okuma’s new Patent Pending Bait Feeder system is the ultimate application for fly-lining live baits. The Coronado series was constructed to battle the harshest saltwater elements.

Model	WT(oz.)	Line Capacity (yds./lbs.)	Price
CD-30	15.9	210/6 170/8 140/10	$57.00
CD-50	19.3	275/10 220/12 160/15	$60.00
CD-65	24.6	330/12 275/15 205/20	$63.00
CD-90	26.3	390/20 280/30	$67.00

I saw on Digital dagger it was cheaper than the stores.
Fisherkid


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*I'd rather not spend this much*

Digital Dagger 
Okuma Epixor EB








The Epixor EB features Okuma's three-piece spool construction. The machined aluminum spool utilizes a super tough, titanium coated stainless spool lip, as well as a water proof drag seal. The EDS drag offers a 30% larger drag for incredible stopping power. 
The Epixor EB uses Okuma's patented live bait feeding system . The easy to reach lever disengages the spool, letting line run freely. The tension of the free spool can be controlled with an easy to reach rear adjustment. Nine stainless steel , sealed bearing and a one-way clutch bearing make these reels smooth. The Quick-Set anti-reverse system guarantees rock solid hook sets and eliminates handle play. This uniquely shaped and styled reel , features Okuma's newest handle design, a machine cut handle arm and a soft , comfortable handle knob. Refined and stylish , the Epixor EB is perfect for fresh water or inshore angling.

Model	Gear Ratio	Ball Bearings	WT (oz.)	Quick set reverse	AL spool	Line Capacity	Price
EB-20 New !	5.0:1	9 + 1	10.5	Y	Y	155/4	$70.00
EB-30	5.0:1	9 + 1	12.5	Y	Y	210/6 170/8 140/10	$73.00
EB-50	5.0:1	9 + 1	17.4	Y	Y	275/10 220/12 160/15	$73.00
EB-65	4.5:1	9 + 1	27.6	Y	Y	330/12 275/15 205/20	$80.00
EB-80	4.5:1	9 + 1	29.2	Y	Y	375/15 310/20 220/25	$80.00

The EB 50 is about the most I'd do but I'd prefer something cheaper.

Fisherkid


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Okuma Coronado*

Okuma Coronado get that one... Take care of it... It is worth the money..


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Which has 10 ball bearings, is lighter, and costs only $13 more? A $13 spread is not a hard gap to close for something that will last a LONG time.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Sorry, been off for a week now. still no electric. Computers on the generator now.
KZ which reel are you talking about. I've got a headache so I can't figure it out right now.
Thanks,
Fisherkid


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Talking about the Epixor EB


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm probably going to get the epixor because it has a spare spool. but don't be supprised that if when I get the cash I get the Corranado, and then many more   
Thanks,
In the dark  , Fisherkid


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

I still would like to get the mentioned reels but as a fisherkid I don't have much. could I get the Daiwa Opus till I get the funds together. Any drawbacks for a quick fix? yes I plan on getting the others its just I need something that I have money for now.
Fisherkid


----------

